# Shimano Nexus Rebuild Questions



## muddertx (Mar 28, 2010)

I got brave and decided to rebuild my Nexus 8 internal hub. The wonderful rebuild instructions on Sheldon's website have been a great help. Unfortunately, I took the hub apart more than the directions show how to put back together. Specifically, the instructions list this entire part as one piece and don't show how to reassemble the spring and 2 holders:



















I've tried many theories about how it all goes together; each time it doesn't all fit at the end. I'm stumped. LBS is stumped. Shimano is silent. If I could find a high resolution version of these parts I could definitely get it back together. Do you have any suggestions or high resolution photos? You could add them as an addendum to the Nexus section of your website.

I think the parts go on the axle starting with the left cup, then the spring, then the right retainer. Also, there's a large retainer on one side of the spring and a small retainer on the other. Not sure which side goes closer to the hub. Sure wish I took a picture before I took it apart.

Any fellow rebuilders want to take their hub apart to the manufacturer's stopping point and post a high resolution image of the parts all assembed? Specifically, where does the spring connect to the axle part?

John "Unsprung" Sullivan


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

hubstripping.com, is your baby! Good luck my friend.

Drew


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

Did you see this publication from Shimano:
http://bike.shimano.com/publish/con...-0024-downloadFile.html/17) Inter 8 ohaul.pdf

lots of good stuff at these two sites:
http://bike.shimano.com/publish/content/global_cycle/en/us/index/tech_support/tech_tips.html
http://techdocs.shimano.com/techdoc...<>ast_id=1408474395181679&bmUID=1209642127490


----------



## muddertx (Mar 28, 2010)

Hubstripping and Shimano USA have no idea how to put it back together. I'm just going to RMA it .


----------

